# Still not sure what to produce.....this is what I have so far



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi guys

as you may know I am wanting to breed my leos in the coming breeding season if poss......anyway, I will be looking to add some more leo's to my collection, but the ones that I have that should be at breeding size/weight in the coming season are

1 Blizzard......1 Super Hypo......1 Supersnow.......possibly 1 Hypo het Patternless.......

Just wondering what a good colour/morph may be to go with any of the above and what the offspring maybe........there's just soooo much choice out there.......it's like going into the sweetie shop and not being able to decide :lol2:

Though about Hybino bred to my Super Hypo.......but I am right in thinking that te offspring will be S/Hypo het albino or maybe Hypo het albino.....still struggling with the chuffin genetics :lol2:

Feel free to throw any suggestions into the ring :blush:

phil


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Might help if you told us the genders on those geckos lol.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Blizzard (female)
Hypo het Patternless (female)
Supersnow (male)
Super Hypo (male)

thanks


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

labmad said:


> Blizzard (female)
> Hypo het Patternless (female)
> Supersnow (male)
> Super Hypo (male)
> ...


Right here goes  Assuming the geckos in question have no hidden "hets" you should get roughly as follows (if there are no %'s next to the hets, assume they are 100% het for that gene):

Super Snow x Blizzard:
100% Mack het Blizzard

Super Snow x Hypo het Patternless:
50% Mack Snow 50% het Patternless
50% Hypo Mack Snow (aka Mack Ghost) 50% het Patternless

Super Hypo x Blizzard:
100% Hypo het Blizzard

Super Hypo x Hypo het Patternless:
50% Super Hypo 50% het Patternless
50% Hypo 50% Het Patternless

As to what to get in addition to your stock, I'd be inclined to get (depending on how many more you want) to get a Mack Snow female or two and a Hybino would certainly make a nice addition. 

In answer to your Hybino question crossed with a Super Hypo you should get (assuming the Hybino is a Hypo Albino and not a Super Hypo Albino) 50% Super Hypo het Albino and 50% Hypo het Albino.

It all depends on what exactly you want to produce this year AND next year. I know most of the babies I breed myself this season will be the projects for the season after.

Realistically think about what you want to be hatching 2-3 years down the line and buy stock that will help you achieve that goal. With geckos its best to think slightly long term as well as the short term


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Must admit, I DO like the hybinos.........the brighter the better, so will yake my time and try my damdest to find some real bright guys n gals :lol2:



Nienna said:


> Right here goes  Assuming the geckos in question have no hidden "hets" you should get roughly as follows (if there are no %'s next to the hets, assume they are 100% het for that gene):
> 
> Super Snow x Blizzard:
> 100% Mack het Blizzard
> ...


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

In that case, try and find some nice Super Hypo girls who are at least het Albino. Will make your plans a bit easier. Also a Hybino male or a nice bright Albino male wouldn't go amiss, if you want to get into the Hybinos. 

If your trying for brightness, then I'd leave the Super Snow out of it and just breed him to your Blizzard and make some pretty Mack het Blizzards.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for that.......will def have a look into the hybino's a bit more, but will also get a supersnow female too I think for my male ss as I might produce some supersnow babies........theres me saying a few weeks ago I was just gonna stick to 2/3 colours.....but as time passes the number of colours/morphs are slowly creeping up.......the one thing what will sort it is the amount of pennies I have........watch this space :lol2:



Nienna said:


> In that case, try and find some nice Super Hypo girls who are at least het Albino. Will make your plans a bit easier. Also a Hybino male or a nice bright Albino male wouldn't go amiss, if you want to get into the Hybinos.
> 
> If your trying for brightness, then I'd leave the Super Snow out of it and just breed him to your Blizzard and make some pretty Mack het Blizzards.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL its never that easy. I have several project on the go at once. Just makes life more interesting


----------

